# Wanted to attend show in May!!!



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Scottish Italian Car Show -

Do you do detailing demo days and would you be interested in attending the above day near St Andrews on last Sunday in May?
I am not one of the main organisers but I have suggested it to them and have been asked to pass on details of any professionals.companies interested, as for the past few years people attending the show have asked for more exibitors etc at the show for something different to look at other than the various Italian cars all day!
I'm involved with the Scottish section of Alfaowner club, we are not as big as the VAG clubs etc but still have increasing numbers and lots of meetings throughout the year, the day near St Andrews is the biggest organised Italian car show in Scotland of the year, and features anything from modern Ferraris to classic Fiats.

Cheers for any help.
Philip


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Philip,

I am not a professional detailer in that I don't own a business but regularly do detailing demonstrations for this and other forums (AOC for example) just to let folks see what is possible to achieve by themselves using products by hand, or by machines which are now widely available... You are also right on my doorstep in St Andrews, so if this would be of interest then let me know as I would be more than happy to set up a wee detailing demonstration and "try and see" session for folks at a show. Like I said, I'm not a business, purely an enthusiast but I do demonstrations of detailing quite a lot at various locations across the country.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I am hopefully going to be attending this event and i think it would be a great idea to have a small section showing show goes what can be achieve with a little work.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Hi Philip,
> 
> I am not a professional detailer in that I don't own a business but regularly do detailing demonstrations for this and other forums (AOC for example) just to let folks see what is possible to achieve by themselves using products by hand, or by machines which are now widely available... You are also right on my doorstep in St Andrews, so if this would be of interest then let me know as I would be more than happy to set up a wee detailing demonstration and "try and see" session for folks at a show. Like I said, I'm not a business, purely an enthusiast but I do demonstrations of detailing quite a lot at various locations across the country.


Dave i sent Philip an email back last night regarding this and was going to send you an email today about it you were the first person i thought of regarding the demo's

Infact will send a pm later today :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Dave i sent Philip an email back last night regarding this and was going to send you an email today about it you were the first person i thought of regarding the demo's
> 
> Infact will send a pm later today :thumb:


Okay cool


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Cheers guys, can i pass on the Custom Detailers info to the organisers?.....they will make contact to arrange your attendance and display area etc.
If you dont hear back from anyone from AROC Scotland who organise the event let me know!
Its in Craigtoun Park, St Andrews so a good day out.
I've been going for years with various Alfas, Fiats and a Lancia which I've owned.
Cheers


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

just seen this post 

got a show in may as well 


might be able to help you out as i might be able to take a few lambos along


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

extreme-detail said:


> just seen this post
> 
> got a show in may as well
> 
> might be able to help you out as i might be able to take a few lambos along


More lambos is never a bad thing! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

TwinSpark said:


> Cheers guys, can i pass on the Custom Detailers info to the organisers?.....they will make contact to arrange your attendance and display area etc.
> If you dont hear back from anyone from AROC Scotland who organise the event let me know!
> Its in Craigtoun Park, St Andrews so a good day out.
> I've been going for years with various Alfas, Fiats and a Lancia which I've owned.
> Cheers


Just a quick question about the event.

Do you have to contact someone to reserve a space for your car or is it just a case of park up where ever there is a space?


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Park up where ever, but if you've got a club group then your best to contact them to get a spot allocated.

For the detailers, hopefully you can get something organised to attend.
Cheers.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

See you there.
I was there with a few others last year.
Nice show


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Graham & Dave are you both attending to do demos?
I heard from one of the organisers that they've spoken to you.
cheers


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh spoke to steve all in the pipeline


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Yeh spoke to steve all in the pipeline


Good stuff, i'll look forward to seeing you there.
Nice professional looking van you have too! :thumb:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

If you don't have an Italian car I don't think you will get parked close. I read something on the AROC Forum that you might end up parked quite a bit away. You will get turned away. Best check with the organisers.

I will be there with the old GTV6 and might take my detailing kit, gotta make sure she is fully detailed first.

Hope to see you there,

Tony


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Big T said:


> If you don't have an Italian car I don't think you will get parked close. I read something on the AROC Forum that you might end up parked quite a bit away. You will get turned away. Best check with the organisers.
> 
> I will be there with the old GTV6 and might take my detailing kit, gotta make sure she is fully detailed first.
> 
> ...


Could be difficult given neither Graham nor I own Italian cars (Ford, Hyundai, Volvo) but do kind of need access with all of our gear...

Hopefully we wont be turned away.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

If you PM me your contact details I will send them on to the organisers if you would like. Or I could collect 1 of you from somewhere and you could just load up in my car as I will be coming through Dundee.

The offers are there.

Tony


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

If any of you guys need a hand with all your gear etc, let me know. I'm happy to help. I'll make sure nothing goes a miss.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Big T said:


> If you PM me your contact details I will send them on to the organisers if you would like. Or I could collect 1 of you from somewhere and you could just load up in my car as I will be coming through Dundee.
> 
> The offers are there.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Cheers for the offer - I think the day is 25th May? Custom Detailers are doing the organisation of this so I will leave it up to Graham rather than intruding, I will just be there doing the demos, but it would be handy to have all my gear close. Depending on what happens re: arrangements, I'll get in touch.

Cheers again


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

No problem and feel free to do a demo on my car


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

I sure AROC will let Graham take his van in Dave so dont worry, and the park has a huge public car gravel park (show is on grass area)......for park or show visitors without Italian cars.


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh and nice GTV6 Big T!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Big T said:


> No problem and feel free to do a demo on my car


Drool!! 



TwinSpark said:


> I sure AROC will let Graham take his van in Dave so dont worry, and the park has a huge public car gravel park (show is on grass area)......for park or show visitors without Italian cars.


7

Yeah, should be fine... I'll see if I can get Graham to bring his Makita, save me having to lump machines in and out of the van if its already all in there. 

Just hope the weather holds out for this day, its lovely up there when the sun is shining.

Should all then head down to the grass behind West Sands for a massive BBQ!


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Shows on most of day if folk want to be there that long......not sure what the script with setting up bbqs is though!
Yeah gotta hope for good weather, but a gazebo could always be an option. 
At least you've got offers if Graham cant get eveything in the van, as an exhibitor the van should be alowed in anyway!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Cheers for the offer - I think the day is 25th May? Custom Detailers are doing the organisation of this so I will leave it up to Graham rather than intruding, I will just be there doing the demos, but it would be handy to have all my gear close. Depending on what happens re: arrangements, I'll get in touch.
> 
> Cheers again


Dave just to clarify i'm not promoting this under my business name but of DW :thumb: i will try and call the organisers this week to get things rolling everything will be in the van too incl makita and pc (genny can run both at same time if needed) Although you may need to bring some pads and polishes think thats about all. :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Dave just to clarify i'm not promoting this under my business name but of DW


LOL!!!!

Only thing is Graham mate, there's lots of big clues right round your van!!! Like 'Custom Detailers' type things.

Looks like a great day, might pop along myself with the family, having owner 3Italian cars in the past.

If you want to borrow some of my stuff to take up in case you need it just give me a phone - got loads of stuff for the rotary. A variety of backing plates and pads, polishes just in case you and Dave are doing rotary demos at the same time, might be a big crowd, you may need them?

More than happy to help my local pro detailing company out again - give me a phone if you need any of the above mate.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Only thing is Graham mate, there's lots of big clues right round your van!!! Like 'Custom Detailers' type things.
> 
> ...


haha i'm going to park it hopefully in a less advertising way.

Will no doubt forget something or dont have it so will give you a shout :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Dave just to clarify i'm not promoting this under my business name but of DW :thumb: i will try and call the organisers this week to get things rolling everything will be in the van too incl makita and pc (genny can run both at same time if needed) Although you may need to bring some pads and polishes think thats about all. :thumb:


Cool, in that case I'll just need a bucket of products and a box of pads an microfibres... Can park in St Andrews and walk up.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll sneek you all in in the Panda lol


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Anymore information on this?

Are Graham and Dave KG deffinetly attending?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Anymore information on this?
> 
> Are Graham and Dave KG deffinetly attending?


Yes


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry yes we are, all sorted finally, 

Daves being smuggled in the back of the van lol No swedish barges allowed


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Good stuff, I was going to ask if you were sorted!
See yous there.


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

This weekend folks, I'll be there with a large group from Alfaowner.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

remember to take loads of pictures











of the girls


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Me and my mate are heading up in the 100HP, i'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Pictures of the event can be found here,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71690

and here,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71584

:thumb:


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Was a good day! 

Panda looked mint! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

TwinSpark said:


> Was a good day!
> 
> Panda looked mint! :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

A few of mine from the weekend here - 
http://philipsuttie.fotopic.net/c1518707_1.html


----------

